# Sale on Prime Rib



## hemi (Nov 22, 2011)

Prime Rib at Food Lion Stores..    Regular- 8.99

                                                      Sale- 4.99

I will try to leave U some.  If I can float a loan, youall are S.O.L..   Hemi..


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 22, 2011)

The're on sale here for $6.99

You lucky dog


----------



## venture (Nov 22, 2011)

This is the time of year they go on sale.

Most of the supermarket ones will be select grade.

Prime or choice will jump the price.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 22, 2011)

Very nice price!


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 22, 2011)

Lucky Duck!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 23, 2011)

This is the time of year they go on sale. When it hits $5.99 I'll start stocking up!


----------



## hemi (Nov 25, 2011)

I collected on a project today and went down to the local Food lion and wiped out the stuff on sale

[prime rib ] at 4.99.   I got a further discount and it came to about 4.35.. If there ain't none left for U .. Can't say I didn't warn U..! noticed the ny strip on sale for the same price but I was outta money.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now I gotta find a simple fool-proof recipe that even I got a chance of pullin off.

Hemi..


----------



## roller (Nov 25, 2011)

Can`t even find Prime Rib around here...


----------

